
Ask HN: Does anyone know of a REST API for monthly precipitation in the US? - ob1gman
I&#x27;m looking to create a web app around precipitation in the US by state or zip code in at least a month, but bi weekly or even weekly would be fine too. Does anyone know of any public REST APIs that would have this data? I&#x27;ve been scouring data.gov and can&#x27;t seem to find any usable REST API.<p>Also, does anyone know of a already existing service that does this well? If so feel free to let  me know.
======
dazmiller
[http://www.programmableweb.com/api/noaa-climate-data-
online](http://www.programmableweb.com/api/noaa-climate-data-online)

[https://catalog.data.gov/dataset/u-s-hourly-precipitation-
da...](https://catalog.data.gov/dataset/u-s-hourly-precipitation-data)

[http://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/d/docs](http://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/d/docs)

[http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-
web/webservices/ncdcwebservices](http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-
web/webservices/ncdcwebservices)

[https://data.noaa.gov/dataset/u-s-15-minute-precipitation-
da...](https://data.noaa.gov/dataset/u-s-15-minute-precipitation-data)

Note some maybe datasets, so you may have to import them into a db and then
just use something like

[http://www.slashdb.com/](http://www.slashdb.com/)

to quickly publish your own api.

~~~
ob1gman
Good call! Didn't think about importing them into a lightweight database.

~~~
agilevic
Actually here is a more detailed writeup
[http://apievangelist.com/2015/11/04/slashdb-created-the-
rank...](http://apievangelist.com/2015/11/04/slashdb-created-the-ranking-
digital-rights-corporate-accountability-index-api-i-was-asking-for/)

